# URDU CNIC/Nadra Card for Spouse Visa



## SMN (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi

My Wife is applying for a spouse visa and one of the required documents is her CNIC (National ID card issued by the Pakistani Government). 

My question is will her current card which is in Urdu be good enough or will she need to apply for an English one?

At the time she got the card the government only issued the cards in Urdu.

If anyone's submitted their documents recently then their input would be really helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## femalevampirexii (Sep 27, 2013)

If she is in the Uk then you might as well make an overseas english one. If she is in pakistan and the card has not expired then you may as well use that one.


----------



## SMN (Jan 28, 2014)

femalevampirexii said:


> If she is in the Uk then you might as well make an overseas english one. If she is in pakistan and the card has not expired then you may as well use that one.


Thanks for your reply. She's in Pakistan at the moment.
The card doesn't expire until 2023 but I was just concerned they might object to it being in Urdu. And if she applies for an english one it can take upto 4 weeks and I dont really want to wait that long...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Does she have a passport? If so that's all you need. 

Anything not in English or Welsh needs to be officially translated.


----------



## SMN (Jan 28, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Does she have a passport? If so that's all you need.
> 
> Anything not in English or Welsh needs to be officially translated.


She does have a passport but it says on the home office website that you one of things you need to bring is the nadra card.

"What should you bring with you?
When you attend your appointment, you should bring:

Original NADRA NIC card with a photocopy"

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/pakistan/applying/vac/?langname=UK English


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

SMN said:


> She does have a passport but it says on the home office website that you one of things you need to bring is the nadra card.
> 
> "What should you bring with you?
> When you attend your appointment, you should bring:
> ...


Ok. I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the particulars of applying in Pakistan. Perhaps someone who has applied recently will respond.


----------



## SMN (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, so I emailed Gerry's in Pakistan who deal with visa applications on behalf of the home office and here is their response:

"Thank you for your email. Please note that at the time of application submission the copy of CNIC is required , No matter it is in URDU or in English."


----------

